# krisztina Sereny fitness world champion



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## tingnting (Aug 11, 2007)

WoW..!! I'd hit that bitch hard..!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2007)

*NWS*

Krisztina Sereny - Official Fan Club


----------



## KelJu (Aug 11, 2007)

Too skinny. I found her completely unattractive. But, I do respect her for her hard work.


----------



## tingnting (Aug 11, 2007)

I disagree.. I think she's extemely sexy & would undoubtedly turn heads everywhere she went.. 10 out of 10.. HUBBA HUBBA..!!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 11, 2007)

tingnting said:


> I disagree.. I think she's extemely sexy & would undoubtedly turn heads everywhere she went.. 10 out of 10.. HUBBA HUBBA..!!



Attraction is subjective. You find her attractive, I don't. There is nothing to disagree about.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2007)

she looks hot IMO.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2007)

awesome website.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Too skinny. I found her completely unattractive. But, I do respect her for her hard work.



true story


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2007)

Do you have any pics of her in her daily routines?

I have a woman on my friends list that looks amazing in her pics, but when she hangs out with us, you really cant tell its her.  I never knew make up could make such a difference.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Do you have any pics of her in her daily routines?
> 
> I have a woman on my friends list that looks amazing in her pics, but when she hangs out with us, you really cant tell its her.  I never knew make up could make such a difference.



I think Kim looks better in person.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Tatyana (Aug 12, 2007)

She is around WABBA UK competitions quite a bit, so I have seen her in the flesh. 

She has also been in Playb0y.

She didn't stand out that much, well except for her breasts, she is TINY, her breasts are HUGE. 

x
x
x

T


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 12, 2007)

She looks super yummy to me. I would without a doubt be her slave in bed.


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 12, 2007)

She is incredible.

Always has been.


----------

